# 12/2 in Pex



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

No, the NM will react with the PEX and release damaging radiation.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

GeronimoDF said:


> I installed a pex line to my master bathroom with the intention of radiant heat. I decided not to install the radiant heat. The question is this: since I have a pex line running to the master bathroom, can I put a 12/2 in the pex line. It would be so easy to snake that line inside the pex.


No it's not Unless it is rated for 600 volts look at 110.3(B)

Welcome to ET.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I say he could. Its just a sleeve.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Are we helping DIYs for Christmas? :jester:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> I say he could. Its just a sleeve.


About GeronimoDF What is your electrical related field/trade:HomeBuilder,,*<<<<<<<<<<<<*LocationNew York


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

They will be coming soon........


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh sure, you say no, I say yes, and I am the bad guy.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Pull in UF, then you can still put water in it too!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> Oh sure, you say no, I say yes, and I am the bad guy.


Deep down, are we not all bad guys?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Deep down, are we not all bad guys?


touche'


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

You need 8/2 UF for voltage drop:thumbsup:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

GeronimoDF said:


> I installed a pex line to my master bathroom with the intention of radiant heat. I decided not to install the radiant heat. The question is this: since I have a pex line running to the master bathroom, can I put a 12/2 in the pex line. It would be so easy to snake that line inside the pex.


Okay. Here is the only way. Pull the romex in, tie it off, then pull the pex out, leaving just the romex.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> No it's not Unless it is rated for 600 volts look at 110.3(B)
> 
> Welcome to ET.


Oh crap. My walls aren't rated for 600V :laughing:

I'd sleeve it in the pex and not think twice about it. :thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Oh crap. My walls aren't rated for 600V :laughing:


And you let your family sleep there?

What a jerk!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> And you let your family sleep there?
> 
> What a jerk!



Only if they wear their FR PJs. :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> Oh crap. My walls aren't rated for 600V :laughing:
> .......


You put wiring IN your walls? :001_huh:

Hack! :laughing:


----------



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

Nope its a wet location.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sseivard said:


> Nope its a wet location.


 
It's not being used.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

sseivard said:


> Nope its a wet location.


:laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I always run romex in PEX. That way, stray voltage doesn't leak out.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

"No wonder why these pipes don't work, they have wires in them". From the Three Stooges "A plumbing we will go".


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

99cents said:


> I always run romex in PEX. That way, stray voltage doesn't leak out.


But aren't you supposed to make it so it's "arranged to drain"? :001_huh:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm putting this one to bed.... As the inspector I say no. No questions, no code reference, no argument... This is not a debate!

Pete


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry bout that last post... Had a few...:drink::drink:

Pete


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

3 minutes to sober up huh?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

mbednarik said:


> 3 minutes to sober up huh?


I wish... Probably wont be sober till Monday. 

Pete


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Pete m. said:


> I wish... Probably wont be sober till Monday.
> 
> Pete


Then what happens Monday night? :001_huh:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Then what happens Monday night? :001_huh:


Unfortunately...:drink::drink:

Seriously... New Year's Day is and will be the hardest day of my life from now until I'm a memory.

Pete


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Run UF wire in the pex add water and you have liquid cooled conductors.


----------



## Gene Mattice (Dec 18, 2012)

*Geno*



rrolleston said:


> Run UF wire in the pex add water and you have liquid cooled conductors.


Imo, with a 90 degree celcius rating on the wire and a known load on the wire it would be safe. I don't think code has caught up with reality yet


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know what size of PEX you're talking about, but good luck pulling it through.

So yes, you probably CAN do it.. and no, that would never pass an electrical inspection.

The heat build up on that would be huge.. eventually your insulation will break down and you'll have this lovely copper&plastic mess, which can neither be used for electrical supply, nor water supply.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I actually think some of the inspectors here would let it pass. No kidding! 

Hey, maybe that would qualify you to be a plumber and an electrician.:thumbup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

FastFokker said:


> ...The heat build up on that would be huge.. eventually your insulation will break down and you'll have this lovely copper&plastic mess....


 Sarcasm? :confused1:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

GeronimoDF said:


> I installed a pex line to my master bathroom with the intention of radiant heat. I decided not to install the radiant heat. The question is this: since I have a pex line running to the master bathroom, can I put a 12/2 in the pex line. It would be so easy to snake that line inside the pex.


your obviously a troll or just gonna do it anyway sooooo..... what is the point...? what is it that you are looking for....... Oh sure run your electrical wire in a plumbing pipe....why not... ? Maybe when you go sell your home the inspector will have a good laugh and post in one of these forums...


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

FastFokker said:


> I don't know what size of PEX you're talking about, but good luck pulling it through.
> 
> So yes, you probably CAN do it.. and no, that would never pass an electrical inspection.
> 
> The heat build up on that would be huge.. eventually your insulation will break down and you'll have this lovely copper&plastic mess, which can neither be used for electrical supply, nor water supply.


Not true


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

captkirk said:


> your obviously a troll or just gonna do it anyway sooooo..... what is the point...? what is it that you are looking for....... Oh sure run your electrical wire in a plumbing pipe....why not... ? Maybe when you go sell your home the inspector will have a good laugh and post in one of these forums...


It'd be fine and you know it. Obviously doing this for a customer wouldnt fly but at my house which I own I'd do it all day and not lose sleep over it. Some people just need to relax


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Maybe if you derated the wire significantly, it would be okay. But it's for electric heating.. which I would normally max the heck out of. I don't know NEC, but CEC, you can run some real power through a 12/2 for heating.

I would think it will overheat and ruine the insulation. We're not even allowed to run NMSC in PVC here.. as I understand it, for the same reason, overheating. We can run it through short lengths as mechanical protection, but not as a raceway. 

I could be wrong, as I've never done it... but I think it would overheat.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Are we helping DIYs for Christmas? :jester:


since christmas is past.....


Id say you are fine putting some NM in a run of pex. its just a sleeve at this point.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

FastFokker said:


> Maybe if you derated the wire significantly, it would be okay. But it's for electric heating.. which I would normally max the heck out of. I don't know NEC, but CEC, you can run some real power through a 12/2 for heating.
> 
> I would think it will overheat and ruine the insulation. We're not even allowed to run NMSC in PVC here.. as I understand it, for the same reason, overheating. We can run it through short lengths as mechanical protection, but not as a raceway.
> 
> I am wrong, as I've never done it... but I think it would overheat.


So the same thing happens when you pull nm in pvc? Pex does not melt at 140F. Being that some water heaters are set that high i don't think it would be a problem. Older romex with only a 60c rating did not melt into a pile of crap. It will be fine, its a sleeve. What about nm in a spray foam house, does it all melt away and catch fire in the walls. We are only talking one cable, not a bundle.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

some people seem to be under the impression that electrical fires are common and easy to create. you would be hard pressed to create that worst case scenario with the materials and situation given in the op.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

But honestly, there's nothing wrong with it. It's not any worst than when someone leaves a black sprinkler pipe in the earth for you to pull UF thru or when the GC installs a white PVC pipe chase in the walls to pull romex thru later. And nothing can be any worst than an HI guy who pulled a 3/8 copper waterline thru my 3/4 PVC w/ UF in it running to a kitchen island


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Well I'm convinced!

Can't argue with anecdotal inference.

PEX FOR EVERYBODY! :clap:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh no, PEX and a cable wiring method combined!!! It's the end of the trades as we know it. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

FastFokker said:


> I could be wrong, as I've never done it... but I think it would overheat.


You are clearly wrong but that's OK you are still cool.




(Consider that NM is routinely run in thermally insulated walls and ceilings, sometimes encased in foam insulation.)


----------

